# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Un excellent antivirus à moitié prix chez DlGamer

## Ivan Le Fou

Tiens, ce matin Steam est down. Notre partenaire DlGamer, lui, propose un paquet de jeux soldés jusqu'à 80%, donc jetez-y un œil avant le 2 décembre (par exemple Fallout Classic Collection à 5€, Tropico V à 13€, Civilization V Complete Edition à 14€, Wolfenstein The New Order à 17€ et même le récent Alien Isolation à 22,50€)
 Mais surtout, c'est l'occasion de vous équiper d'un excellent antivirus à quasi-moitié prix :
Une licence d'un an pour ESET NOD32 Antivirus à 16€, soit -47%. Voilà, c'était l'instant copinage franchouillard, vous pouvez désormais reprendre une activité normale.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## marsu

Excellent  antivrius payant mais j'ai  lâchement craqué pour un gratuit (antivir)  : c'est la crise que voulez vous  ::):

----------


## ERISS

Avira (antivir) est en train de prendre un mauvais tournant, avec une politique commerciale qui passe de super cool à agressive, et une interface qui pour exhiber sa richesse devient chiante.

Peut-être une bonne occasion pour passer à eseT..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais j'ai remarqué, Avira a tendance à devenir de plus en plus envahissant.
Nod 32 y'avait pas une version gratuite ?

----------


## Achille

j'ai craqué pour 0€ pour Windows Defender et j'en suis content, en remplacement d'Avira qui avait justement tendance à toujours coller sa fenêtre pop-up de merde-je veux pas partir en bas à droite de l'écran.

----------


## Warzlouf

Excellent antivirus que j'ai utilisé plusieurs années. Un jour, j'ai été salement infect" et c'est Kaspersky qui m'a tiré du caca. Mais bon, c'est mon expérience perso, hein (non, je ne bosse pour Kaspersky). Bonne affaire en tous cas.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Kaspersky  :^_^: 

Non merci, je le supporte déjà au taffe.
Wibndows Defender ça vaut quoi ? Il me semble avoir lu que MS avait fait pas mal d'effort là-dessus, ça remplace aisément un antivirus "standard" ?

----------


## Anonyme220622

en théorie, si tu as pas de comportement à risque, Windows defender suffit. Par contre, une fois infecté, c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## titi3

Windows Defender j'ai fait le pari de lui faire confiance au boulot & d'en équiper une salle de formation complète (machines sur un réseau isolé et ne contenant aucune données). Magnifique crasse, après un mois 10 machines sur 13 étaient vérolées...heureusement sans conséquences pour le reste du parc informatique. Je l'ai dégagé aussi sec.

----------


## Frypolar

> Kaspersky 
> 
> Non merci, je le supporte déjà au taffe.
> Wibndows Defender ça vaut quoi ? Il me semble avoir lu que MS avait fait pas mal d'effort là-dessus, ça remplace aisément un antivirus "standard" ?


Microsoft Security Essentials est comme les autres et donc très loin d’être un bon antivirus mais au moins il ne pompe pas trop de ressources et n’est pas intrusif. Un bon antivirus n’existe pas, même des choses anciennes et connues passent toujours. Le meilleur antivirus possible c’est l’utilisateur. Tous ces programmes sont relativement utiles pour les gens qui continuent d’installer tout et n’importe quoi sur leurs machines, accepter les toolbars à la con ou ouvrir le premier mail venu, pièce jointe comprise sans se méfier.

----------


## lemsoft1

Perso, moi c'est agnitum Outpost Security Pro (bonne promo de fin d'année pour une version lifetime  ::):   :;):  ). Aprés des années de Viruskeeper qui à finit par me faire chier avec ses pop-ups à la con pour le changement de version !!!

----------


## Hexa

Pour ma part, c'était Avast payant en 2011 (promo d'un pack de 3 licences pour 2 ans) jamais déçu, puis aujourd'hui Bit Defender en 2013 (même genre de pack) pas de problème non plus. Je me suis surtout fié aux résultats du site "av-comparatives" qui font des tests relativement pointilleux d'un 20aine d'AV les plus connus. Ils publient régulièrement des rapports pour chaque test et on retrouve souvent Avast, Kaspersky, Bit Defender, Avira et Eset dans le top 5 mais ça se joue sur tellement de niveau qu'il est intéressant de constater les points fort et points faible de chacun. Par exemple, là où Avast brillait en 2011, il brille un peu moins en 2014 avec le pire score en détection de faux-positifs. Les scores de chaque produit décrivent des montagnes russes chaque année et il n'est pas inutile de remettre en question son antivirus favoris quand il s'agit de sécurité.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Il semble que le ESET du lien soit à 28.19 et non pas 16. Sur le site officiel il est à 30.05 euros.

En passant, j'aime bien l'estampille "gamer édition" .....ben voyons. A priori cela ne correspond qu'à une option pour neutraliser les popups du biniou quand on a une application en plein écran.

----------


## Fran63

Merci les canards
Utilisateur d'AVG en gratuit depuis des années je commençait à avoir des doutes, et la semaine dernière, il me laisse passer une merdouille qui m'a fait galérer
Je penchait vers... nod32 et badaboum, la news déboule
Belle anticipation  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

Vi c'est repassé à 30€
c'est tout de suite moins intéressant.

----------


## Darkath

Haha antivirus

haha.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

Une erreur technique le produit est toujours à 15.99€ jusqu’au  2 décembre.

----------


## Ferou

Impeccable, moi qui cherché à acheter cet antivirus, c'est chose faite  :;): 
Je l'avais abandonné pour une version payante d'avast, même si je n'ai déploré aucun virus en 1 an, leurs pub incessante m'ont bien saouler  ::):

----------


## Nono

> Haha antivirus
> 
> haha.


Je plussoie, d'ailleurs en parlant de ça je tenais à vous préven█╗∑╡◊☺♫

----------


## ERISS

Ha, du coup Avira envoie des promos -50%: ça fait un rallongement de 36 mois pour moins de 30€ttc.
Bizare, ça aurait du faire 40€; donc on dirait qu'en plus ils avaient baissé les prix normaux.
 Peut-être que je vais rester fidèle.
Leur côté commercial trop réactif ces temps-ci, a du bon, finalement  ::):

----------


## Zub

Sans antivirus depuis toujours  ::):

----------


## soocrian

Payer pour un antivirus c'est toujours une arnaque.

----------


## fr2ed

Ça tombe bien, je dois justement renouveler ma licence. Bon la promo n'est plus qu'à -33% mais c'est toujours plus intéressant que ce que me propose ESET.

Par contre, c'est quoi le trip : Eset 2015 *Gamer edition* non compatible Steam-Uplay-Origin !  ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça tombe bien, je dois justement renouveler ma licence. Bon la promo n'est plus qu'à -33% mais c'est toujours plus intéressant que ce que me propose ESET.
> 
> Par contre, c'est quoi le trip : Eset 2015 *Gamer edition* non compatible Steam-Uplay-Origin ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/970...bffda9b16f.jpg


C’est sur le site DLGamer ? Si oui c’est probablement pour indiquer que tu ne peux pas télécharger le logiciel via Steam, Origin ou Uplay.

----------


## fr2ed

Oui c'est sur dlgamer.

Ok, je comprends mieux ! 

Au moment de payer j'ai eu peur que cette version soit réellement *incompatible*, genre plantage si steam est actif ! !

Je trouvais ça complètement illogique mais je n'avais pas pensé à cette histoire de "non-installable" _via_ steam.

Merci  :;):

----------

